# How did your EDC get used today?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to admit that I really enjoy reading the daily prep thread. It remains interesting, fresh and thoughtful.


I have often heard that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so maybe we could have this thread ask:

How did you make use of your EDC today?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Today, I used my folding knife to pry the lid off a bottle of gas line anti freeze for my snow blower, then i used it to cleanly remove the tinfoil seal so none of it would accidentally fall into the gas tank.

Im on the east coast, we are getting yet another winter storm today. Another 12inches when the residential streets are barely one lane from the frozen snowbanks. 

Im staring out the window, holding my coffee,watching the snow move sideways down the street. The sides of my driveway has 6foot snowbanks, the space between them is filled with snow, my car somewhere burried deep inside.

I plan to use my EDC this evening after I'm done shovelling....2 ibuprofen from my altoids kit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Interesting idea for a thread.

The most commonly used item from my EDC would have to also be the pocket knife. It's a daily use tool.
Occasionally I'll need the shears from my carry bag.
Everything else I carry, I'm thankful I haven't had the need for.(med kit and firearm)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used my Gerber pocket knife to eat an apple yesterday. Today I will be adding my M4 to the EDC.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I used my Gerber pocket knife to eat an apple yesterday. Today I will be adding my M4 to the EDC.


You're going to carry an M4 rifle every day?
I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm missing something, and that isn't as impractical as it sounds in my head.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

an M4 would make a heck of a mess on the apple


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> an M4 would make a heck of a mess on the apple


Ready-made applesauce!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A few days ago, the power steering on my truck blew. I used some change in my wallet to take the bus home and dealt with the truck the following day.

The change is not part of an EDC tin but it is something that I keep with me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am tossing it in the trunk again. I'm going into a position where I'll at least have to have it close by. I guess it would be more appropriate to call it my "extended every day carry" or "proximity carry".


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

that is a good idea for larger items, even benign items like an umbrella


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Cutting off a label for 35 rem brass that was headed to ARDons way by mistake
His 7mm mag brass was shipped 3/15
So many labels,so many items , so little time,it gets confused.

Brass looks like brass.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My most commonly used edc is my flashlight. I use it more than my knife. It's a requirement at my job (millwrights apprentice) to carry one and I got so used to it I have a separate one I use for my off days. Work issued us streamlight stylus pro and I liked it so much I went out and bought it's little brother the microstream for edc. Helps to find lost screws, bolt and such. Mine have held up well and both have made several accidental trips through the washing machine. And dropped, and generally abused. They ride well in my left front pocket.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

I used my little GSX flashlight today, I needed more light to replace the soleniod on my mower.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I am tossing it in the trunk again. I'm going into a position where I'll at least have to have it close by. I guess it would be more appropriate to call it my "extended every day carry" or "proximity carry".


That make sense.
I've considered a way to mount a rifle in my truck in a manner that would be discrete, but haven't come up with a good configuration that is still easily accessible under stress.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That make sense.
> I've considered a way to mount a rifle in my truck in a manner that would be discrete, but haven't come up with a good configuration that is still easily accessible under stress.


I'm sure there are ways, but a zero budget way to do this would involve creating 2 locations, one for away from vehicle, the other for inside/near vehicle.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I used my EDC cellphone on the above mention bus trip to listen to a Jack Spirko podcast on offgrid BOL living so that the 1hr bus ride was not a total waste.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Bug spray. Got out to the BOL to tend to the bouncing baby orchard and realized the ticks had emerged since Saturday. Thought I might need some of the paracord for a dangerously frayed shoelace, but it held one more day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You're going to carry an M4 rifle every day?
> I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm missing something, and that isn't as impractical as it sounds in my head.


Well, it could mean the M4 bayonet. Which was an M3 Trench Knife adapted to be used as a bayonet on an M1 Carbine.
And, if it's original WWII/Korean War, they ain't cheap.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well fortunetly i didnt need anything in my EDC today, except my pocket knife. I can always find uses for it. But I'm always glad i have my EDC, just in case i actually do NEED it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used my Flashlight at job site. I use the flash light more then any other.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I unloaded my gun out of my EDC bag...

A co-worker was asking me about the rounds that I use (Liberty Civil Defense .357 Magnums) so I unloaded the gun and gave him the rounds to try out. Never worry, I reloaded with Gold Dot's from my work stash. 

I work for a very, very 2nd Amendment cool company... in fact, the owner sponsors CCW classes using our conference room from time to time. We are allowed to carry at work, as long as it's either on our person CCW or it's locked in a safe. I have one of those nifty "fingerprint" pistol safes bolted to the bottom of my desk so I can instantly get to my work carry gun (a Ruger Speed-6 .357 wheel gun).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW this is the ammo I was talking about above (albeit the 9mm version, the .357 Magnum round is hotter)


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I used my Buck knife to open a case of .45 ammo delivered by the UPS guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My phone died last night so I needed a new one and went to the Verizon store (which means a drive to town). 

I had my semi-auto 9mm in my OWB holster wearing a pair of cargo shorts and a lightweight shirt untucked. I don't go to the cell phone store except when my phone dies and they usually last a few years...but my question is...why is it that only metrosexual guys and minority girls work at cell phone stores? 

Anyway, nobody wanted to wait on me as I'm checking out the flip phones in the corner...so I go to the counter and interrupt a conversation about lip gloss or some such nonsense between some light in the loafers looking ultra skinny dude and little Chauntasia BonQuiQui with her big ass hair. Skinny white guy must be the manager so he announces that Chauntasia will be assisting me. 

She goes into her sale pitch all the while looking at my right side. I interrupt her and it takes me about 30 seconds to get her to understand that I need a new cheap phone to TALK. Thats it. I dont need to get on the line, or text or any of that crap, I just want to be able to make and take a phone call! I ain't interested in the latest and greatest I-Piece of Crap, I just want a phone to talk to people. 

We decide on a phone and it take her about 10 minutes to program the thing and download my contacts. She's acting nervous and Liberace is watching me like I had the Ebola or something. So I finally sign the digital paperwork and get the hell out of there. 

As I got back into my truck I realized my shirt had climbed up and was tucked up and over my weapon, clearly revealing it. I think they locked the door when I left the store. I found myself chuckling all the way back to Slippy Lodge. 

I felt much better when I finally closed and locked my gate behind me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

While waiting for the wife to take care of something, i sat in the truck, turned on my portable am/fm/sw radio, tuned into the nation wide talk radio to listen to the latest assesment of our Prime Ministers speach on the use of guns for protection in our country where cops can't make it in time. Awesome to hear. While I was doing that i used my med kit to patch up a burn on my hand that needed a cleaning and plugged my vape into my portable recharged. I had already eaten my snacks or I would of gone after those too


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> While waiting for the wife to take care of something, i sat in the truck, turned on my portable am/fm/sw radio, tuned into the nation wide talk radio to listen to the latest assesment of our Prime Ministers speach on the use of guns for protection in our country where cops can't make it in time. Awesome to hear. While I was doing that i used my med kit to patch up a burn on my hand that needed a cleaning and plugged my vape into my portable recharged. I had already eaten my snacks or I would of gone after those too


So is someone finally injecting some common sense in using guns up there or did he tell you that your only course of action should be the use of a hockey stick and then, only if your attacker is wearing a Redwings jersey?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maple leafs actually. Anyone else we are supposed to use politically correct insults to drop their moral.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

My edc for school is my phone, pocket bible, glasses, keys & swiss army knife, wallet, and my riggers belt. 
My edc out side of school is leatherman sidekick, pocket bible, wallet,keys & swiss army knife, riggers belt, folding pocket knife, and phone.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Used my gloves, glasses, bandanna and flashlight today.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

EDC - Well? Its called EDC for a reason. haha. I use my pocket knife daily - to open packages, mail, cut thread - well, what ever you'd need a pocket knife for - EDC. I have a list of EDC's that I put in my pockets every day - Keys, Cash, ID, eCig, Spare Battery, (for eCig), Cell Phone, Paperwork (for work) and my Pen. I do have an EDC in the car, as well as a GHB (Get Home Bag) The EDC in the car has all the first aid goodies, spare batteries, spare t-shirt and spare socks (etc), fire starting items, spare knives (two is one and one is none), mylar blanket, spare old cell phone with the battery charged and removed from the phone - tweezers, hemostats, duct tape, zip ties etc. I'm sure there is more. In my GHB I have all the necessary items I need if I have to spend the night in a hotel/motel or my car. Extra toilet paper as well. You just never know. I travel daily for my work the furthest is 3-1/2 hours one day some days. I also have all the proper emergency items just for the car... spare tools 4-way cross bar for lug nuts, small shovel, jumper cables, paracord (unknown amount of footage) 3 blankets - I'm sure there is more. My car is my biggest tool for my job. If I don't have a good running reliable vehicle - I can't continue to do my job. 80% driving 20% work. EDC's are very important. EDC's have to suit YOUR needs for your daily grind. I should make a list and share. Will I? Yes, when I bring in the bags to go through them and restock anything that seems to be depleted. Audi and Volvo (not an owner of these) comes equipped with small first aid kits. The Audi comes with a triangle for resting behind your car if you are broke down. I remember my friends Volvo had wheel chocks. I had a '84 Nissan 300zx turbo once (Many moons ago) - It had wheel chocks as well. European cars seem to have very very basic emergency items that the american cars lack. I dont' recall too many Japanese cars with emergency assistance kits in them. Maybe that is why I remember the wheel chocks in the z. (Great car!) So, I use my pocket knife EVERY Day.... my favorite most used EDC.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Patched up a 8 year old with a what appeared to be a life threatening paper cut. Swapped batteries. Advil.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Sold one of my motorcycles today after advertising on Craig’s list. The buyer (whom I’ve never met, but sorta checked out) was set to pick it up. Last minute I get an email saying can’t show, have to work, I’m sending two friends with their pickup truck to get it for me… no names. I think OK, I’m doing business with “moondog467”, but that person won’t be there (so no signatures on transfer doc’s). Instead, two people who are not the buyer are going to drive 50 miles to our house on the edge of the woods (just my wife and I alone), load up an 800lbs bike without dinging it and hopefully bring the right amount of cash… no chance for misunderstandings or tension there!:nonchalance:

So we called a neighbor (big bike-riding friend). He, my wife and I all have our EDC’s under our hoodies and we wait for and meet the pickup people. As it was, the pick people were this cute little peanut of a girl in her mid twenties and her nice-guy boyfriend. We shook hands, loaded the bike, counted the cash and waved goodbye. All’s well that ends well, but I’m still glad we all had our EDC’s, cause you never know.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

My leatherman is on my belt and I use it almost daily. It's always there when I need a knife, pliers, bottle opener, etc. It has to be one of the handiest tools ever invented.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i played with my edc



and the day before went walking in the co rocky mountain forest


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've had to restock the ibuprofen in my altoids tin. 

Another winter storm, no SHTF, but I've been shoveling and snow blowing everyday since Wednesday. 

If you are following my other thread, today I have to remove a truck length of 6foot snow bank between my back gate and the garage so I can fix the power steering on my truck.

Yesterday, I shoveled my fenceline so I can grant my dog her customary freedom when she needs to poop. My son let her out and She walked over a 5' tall chain link.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I use my knife and flashlight on a daily basis. I just used my flashlight a couple of hours ago to find a screw hole on a wooden bench. Turns out there was a lot of empty screw holes.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Used my Spyderco to shotgun a beer on my buddies birthday.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I served a search warrant on a pedophile who had downloaded thousands of videos and images of child pornography. I was able to hold my handgun at low ready and scream alot. I also used my Gerber knife to eat another honeycrisp apple afterwards. I hope they put him in general population and someone there can use their EDC shank on him.......................Just sayin'.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I preyed out a steel splinter.... Cut it wide and Deep!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

shotlady said:


> i played with my edc
> 
> 
> 
> and the day before went walking in the co rocky mountain forest


Ummm... What are you pointing at?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ummm... What are you pointing at?


im holstered. my friends and i take that angle/ spose one could consider it an inside deal for us in los angeles. we have no open or conceal carry. so when we go to free places we do this with our shoes... we have cute shoes. and our piece that we selected for the day for our outfit. may be a girl thing. i dont know.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here was today's EDC. Used everything but the LCP.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Used my solar charger back up to keep my phone going my phone and my meds.


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

EDC's been at 4 o'clock all day. Haven't touched it and all is good.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I always carry a small flashlight at me when I'm at work. Since I usually work the night shift it's very valuable. Today we walk into a very dimly lit room to find a pt complaining of general weakness. In the light of my flashlight we find he's not just weak, but jaundiced to the point his skin looks like he's a character on "The Simpsons." I kid you not this guys skin was yellow. We would have found that out eventually, but with the EDC flashlight we were able to diagnose that a lot sooner.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> My edc for school is my phone, pocket bible, glasses, keys & swiss army knife, wallet, and my riggers belt.
> My edc out side of school is leatherman sidekick, pocket bible, wallet,keys & swiss army knife, riggers belt, folding pocket knife, and phone.


FF72; Glad to see you keep a Bible with you. I leave one on the desk at work. Just had to leave a note for others to please don't make marks in it (someone made brackets in ink!), some people!

I used my Kershaw 1835 Kuro to open a package from the NRA, my new black tote that they call a range bag. 
I use my Coleman Max 2000000150 all night long at work. 
I left the Ruger in the car (I hate that) as I went in to work (rules and all).


----------

